# Werbe(banner)..



## Lexx (20. Januar 2011)

.. schön und gut (für eure bilanz)

aber muss die wirklich ein drittel 
der seitenbreite einnehmen.. ?

echt ätzend..


----------



## >ExX< (20. Januar 2011)

Genau die Werbungregt mih so derbe auf ey, erst ist die Seite auf voller Breite, dann will man grad auf "letzte Seite" drücken, und genau dann geht die Werbung auf und man muss erstmal wieder den neuen Tab schließen.
Das ist wirklich nicht nötig, macht ruhig die normalen Werbebanner, aber nich so riesen Dinger


----------



## RedBrain (20. Januar 2011)

Sie sollten nochmal überlegen, ein anderes Werbung zu nehmen. Aber bitte nicht so groß.


----------



## Chrismettal (19. Februar 2011)

um den thread nochmal wiederzubeleben, pcgh ist die einzige seite wo ich meinenm adblock ausgeschaltet hab weil ich Pcgh unterstützen will, aber die popups nerven wirklich sehr  
mir persönlich währe es sehr recht die popups entfernen zu lassen, dann würden auch mehr ihren adblocker auslassen


----------



## Malkav85 (19. Februar 2011)

Wenn PCGH Gebühren verlangt für die Verwaltung, dann wird wohl keiner mehr über Werbung meckern 

Werbung muss sein, damit solch ein Projekt überhaupt finanziell möglich ist.


----------



## Chrismettal (19. Februar 2011)

das ist wahr  aber zumindest die popups nerven tierisch  der rest ist mir persönlich volkommen egal, aber die popups sind schlimm


----------



## >ExX< (19. Februar 2011)

Und ich hab mir extra wegen der PCGH Seite den AdBlock Plus für den Firefox gedownloadet weils mir echt tierisch auf den Keks gegangen ist
Zumal mich die Werbungen sowieso nicht beeinflussen und ich auch nie auf solche draufklicke, es sei denn ich will grad auf nen Link klicken und genau in dem Moment öffnet sich so ne Werbung die einen dann weiterleitet -.-
Aber vor solchen aufploppenden Dingern bin ich ja jetzt geschützt


----------



## Chrismettal (19. Februar 2011)

jap, entweder mit der zeit werden es weniger popups bzw garkeine oder ich muss mir den adblock wieder anmachen auf pcgh.. tut mir leid, ich unterstütze euch ja gerne aber popups gehen zu weit


----------



## >ExX< (19. Februar 2011)

Aber was ich immer noch nicht verstanden habe ist, wie man PCGH denn unterstüzt  wenn man die Werbung doch eh nur wegklickt?
Oder bekommt ihr pro Klick eine bestimmte Summe?


----------



## Chrismettal (19. Februar 2011)

die bekommen doch geld dafür wie oft werbungen GELADEN wurden, nicht wie oft geklickt wurde, glaub ich, oder nicht ?


----------



## Hagrid (19. Februar 2011)

Ne, meiner Meinung nach bekommt man normalerweise Geld für Klicks...


----------



## Chrismettal (19. Februar 2011)

ich glaube irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben das man geld bekommt pro geladener werbung, naja egal, ich klicke eh nicht dann kann ich den adblock auch getrost anmachen


----------



## Bruce112 (19. Februar 2011)

wenn ihr kein werbung sehen wollt dann anti banner nehmen

zb. Kaspersky Internet security 2011 

kostet 20 euro


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Februar 2011)

Wenn man will, kann man die Banner und Pop-Ups auch mit Browserfunktionen (zumindest Opera) loswerden, da braucht man weder 20€ noch Zusatztools. (und man kann -im Gegensatz zu den meisten Dampfhämmern- selektiv nur die Werbung blocken, die man als zu störend beurteilt, aber annehmbare Formen weiterhin anzeigen, für den Fall das PCGH tatsächlich pro view und nicht pro klick bezahlt wird)


----------



## Chrismettal (19. Februar 2011)

das könnte ich auch probieren, adblock plus sollte schlau genug sein nur popups zu blocken aber alles andere anzuzeigen, ausserdem glaube ich nicht das irgendeiner hier öfter als 1 mal auf ein popup geklickt hat, ganz zu schweigen von normaler werbung am rand, also pro view wäre bezahlung auf jeden fall deutlich lukrativer, und so wie ich es kenne wird das auch so gehandhabt, aber wie das speziell bei pcgh ist kann ich natürlich nicht sagen


----------



## Pokerclock (19. Februar 2011)

Der IVW Zählpixel darf schon aktiviert bleiben, wenn man kulant sein will. Der tut niemanden weh. Der Rest kann per Adblock geblockt werden. So habe ich das auch. Bei DSL 448 und chronischer Werbeallergie hoffe ich, dass man es mir verzeihen kann.


----------



## Chrismettal (20. Februar 2011)

IVW zählpixel ? o.o 
jetzt bin ich überfordert 
ich bekomms ausserdem nicht hin nur popups zu blocken mit adblock.. also hab ichs im moment ganz auzsgeschaltet auf pcgh, sämtliche werbung schiesst direkt in mein hirn


----------



## Freakless08 (20. Februar 2011)

Da gab es gestern ein Gerichtsurteil wegen Datenschutz bei Werbeanzeigen. www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Dat...te-Linie-gegen-Website-Betreiber-1193121.html


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Februar 2011)

Chrismettal schrieb:


> IVW zählpixel ? o.o
> jetzt bin ich überfordert



IVW ist DER Werbevermarkter im deutschen Netz und wenn es darum geht, die Besucher auf einer Seite zu zählen, dann wird das über ein 1-Pixel-Bild auf der Seite gemacht, dessen Aufrufe gezählt werden. D.h. wenn die Werbung tatsächlich per Visit gezahlt wird und wenn die Werbetreibenden keine eigenen Mechanismen implementieren, dann kassiert PCGH, solange der Pixel da ist  (in der Praxis gehe ich mal nicht davon aus, dass die Werber so blöd sind - aber zumindest sind die IVW-Zahlen eine gute Grundlage, wenn man überhaupt Werbekunden gewinnen will)



> ich bekomms ausserdem nicht hin nur popups zu blocken mit adblock.. also hab ichs im moment ganz auzsgeschaltet auf pcgh, sämtliche werbung schiesst direkt in mein hirn



Also bei Opera blocke ich einfach selektiv die Server, von denen das Pop-Up kommt.


----------



## Chrismettal (20. Februar 2011)

Ah okey danke, jetz weiss ich bescheid 

ich wüsste trodzdem nicht wie ich das mit adblockplus hinbekomme aber ist ja auch egal, ich lass ihn ganz aus auf pcgh solang die popups nicht noch häufiger werden und feddich


----------



## alm0st (23. Februar 2011)

Wird echt immer schlimmer hier. Ständig diese scheiss Layer am Seitenende (z.B. Crysis 2) oder gar heute dieser Media Markt Müll der die ganze Seite verschandelt... so langsam hab ich echt keinen Bock auf die Seite zu gehen, da ich hier im Büro kein Adblock etc. hab und den SCHEISS in voller unsagbarer Nervigkeit ertragen muss -.-


----------



## BlackAthlon II X4 (23. Februar 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen! Ich weis,das das jetz nicht unbedingt hier herein gehört-aber vieleicht könnt ihr mir trozdem helfen

Hab da ma ein Anliegen;warum werden beim besuch der OC-Liste keine einträge bzw. plätze mer angezeigt?Es steht nur da:No code has to be inserted here

Bin mit dem aktuellen Firefox unterwegs 


Dank an alle


----------



## >ExX< (23. Februar 2011)

Ich schätze mal es hat etwas mit dem neuen vBulletin 4 zu tun.
Ich denke das wird in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen wieder funktionieren


----------



## BlackAthlon II X4 (23. Februar 2011)

Herzlichen Dank für die Antwort!


----------



## >ExX< (23. Februar 2011)

Kein Ding ^^


----------



## Marty66 (25. Februar 2011)

Teilweise wird bei meinem iPad die Seite durch die Werbebanner verschoben, so das ein Stück der Webeite fehlt, so das ich die Berichte nicht mehr vollständig lesen kann. Wenn das so weitergeht, schenke ich mir das hier auch....


----------



## Falk (25. Februar 2011)

Marty66 schrieb:


> Teilweise wird bei meinem iPad die Seite durch die Werbebanner verschoben, so das ein Stück der Webeite fehlt, so das ich die Berichte nicht mehr vollständig lesen kann. Wenn das so weitergeht, schenke ich mir das hier auch....


 
Gibt es da spezielle Werbemittel, bei denen das auftritt? Vielleicht gibt es da auch einfach einen Fehler im Werbemittel, aber wir sind nicht so oft mit dem iPad auf der Seite.


----------



## Marty66 (25. Februar 2011)

Irgendein anderer Banner muss das ganz oben in der Webseite gewesen sein. Jetzt ist es 15:57 Uhr, oben ist ein "Stay Friends Banner" und es funktioniert wieder ohne Probleme.
Der andere Banner überragte auch die gesamte Website und verschob das Bild.
Falls ich das mal wieder sehe, schaue ich mal, ob ich einen Windows PC in der Nähe habe, der mir den Problembanner anzeigt und poste das hier.


----------



## Softcooky (25. Februar 2011)

Marty66 schrieb:


> Teilweise wird bei meinem iPad die Seite durch die Werbebanner verschoben, so das ein Stück der Webeite fehlt, so das ich die Berichte nicht mehr vollständig lesen kann. Wenn das so weitergeht, schenke ich mir das hier auch....



Genau dies tritt bei mir seit einigen Tagen auf, benutze aber einen PC.
Bei jedem Artikel den ich aufrufe, poppt die "Dead Space 2"-Werbung auf. Erst über fast die ganze Seite;
Ich kann's dann verkleinern, habe dann aber trotzdem den Effekt, dass (das vordere) Stück der Website fehlt..  

Kann's evtl. am Browser liegen - Opera?

Insgesamt habe ich zwar Verständnis, dass PCGH die Site finanzieren muß - wenn die bei Weitem hervorstechenste Neuerung
aber die extrem nervigen Werbebanner sind (zumindest nach meinem Empfinden), ist die Werbung vielleicht doch etwas übertrieben geraten.


----------



## Falk (25. Februar 2011)

Marty66 schrieb:


> Irgendein anderer Banner muss das ganz oben in der Webseite gewesen sein. Jetzt ist es 15:57 Uhr, oben ist ein "Stay Friends Banner" und es funktioniert wieder ohne Probleme.
> Der andere Banner überragte auch die gesamte Website und verschob das Bild.
> Falls ich das mal wieder sehe, schaue ich mal, ob ich einen Windows PC in der Nähe habe, der mir den Problembanner anzeigt und poste das hier.



Am besten einen Screenshot auf dem iPad machen (Home + Powertaste gleichzeitig) und posten. Dann sehen wir auch gleich, wie es aussieht.



Softcooky schrieb:


> Genau dies tritt bei mir seit einigen Tagen auf, benutze aber einen PC.
> Bei jedem Artikel den ich aufrufe, poppt die "Dead Space 2"-Werbung auf. Erst über fast die ganze Seite;
> Ich kann's dann verkleinern, habe dann aber trotzdem den Effekt, dass (das vordere) Stück der Website fehlt..
> 
> ...


 
Die Deadspace-2-Werbung ist schon dem Vermarkter gemeldet, da scheint es ein allgemeines Problem zu geben. Das ist auch auf unseren anderen Seiten aufgetreten.


----------



## Marty66 (25. Februar 2011)

Hier ein Screenshot vom iPad


----------



## Freakless08 (28. Februar 2011)

EA mit ihrer penetranten Werbung das hier das Surfen echt zum  ist
Erst Crysis 2 - jetzt Dead Space 2.
Schade das die Spiele trotzdem gekauft werden obwohl dies einen Boykott Wert währe.


----------



## Mike300 (14. März 2011)

was mich auch ankotzt ist die nicht wegklickbare werbung wie z.b. für shogun total war 2 die einfach mal einen ganzen teil der seite bedeckt wie auf dem angehängten screenshot zu sehen oder die andere werbung (assassins creed) die einfach ihre einblendung reinknallt und die ursprüngliche seite mal komplett ausblendet und keinen button zum wegklicken hat


----------



## >ExX< (14. März 2011)

Ja, das ist echt schon ne dreistigkeit von PCGH, wie ich finde.
Diese komische Werbung da, die wie son runder Butoon mitten auf der Seite klebt, teilweise auch in den Artikeln, und die Schrift verdeckt.
Außerdem öffnet sich auch regelmäßig eine Werbung die den kompletten Bildschirm bedeckt.(Leider kann ich nichtmal sagen worum es in der Werbung geht, da ich nicht draufgeklickt habe und auch nicht tun werde.
Außerdem beeinflusst mich Werbung nicht.
Ist PCGH denn so knapp bei Kasse das solch ein massiver Berg an nervender Werbung nötig ist?


----------



## Gast1111 (14. März 2011)

Selber Schuld, dadurch steigen dann noch mehr User auf Werbeblocker wie "adblock plus" um


----------



## >ExX< (14. März 2011)

Ich hab ihn ja schon an......................


----------



## Gast1111 (14. März 2011)

Ich auch, denn das grenzt wirklich schon an eine Frechheit einen so mit Werbung zu bombardieren


----------



## Mike300 (14. März 2011)

sollte da sich nix ändern mit der penetranten werbung werd ich auch n blocker einschalten! nix gegen die werbung am rande die stört mich nicht aber so überblendende werbung ohne button zum wegklicken geht mal garnicht


----------



## Pokerclock (14. März 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ja, das ist echt schon ne dreistigkeit von PCGH, wie ich finde.



PCGH ist der falsche Adressat für deine "Kritik" - - - *Polemik* hust...

Bitte den Werbevermarkter anschreiben und dort Druck machen. Oder denkst du die PCGH-Leute freuen sich darüber, wenn die eigene Webseite unbenutzbar ist? Denk mal nach.


----------



## Hatuja (15. März 2011)

Nun ja, das ist ein Teufelskreis. Eine Webseite schaltet Werbung. Einige Benutzer blocken die Werbung. Um das Geld wieder einzufahren, welches durch die verloren gegangen ist, die die Werbung blocken, muss mehr Werbung geschaltet werden.
Je mehr Werbung aber eingeblendet wird, je mehr nervt es die User und immer mehr User blocken die Werbung.
Je mehr User aber Werbung blocken, je mehr Werbung muss eingeblendet werden.
Und nun geht das Spielchen von vorne los!

Mich nerven bei aktueller Werbung 4 Dinge am meisten:

- Werbung, die sich die ganze Zeit bewegt und/oder dabei auch noch Ton abspielt. Das ist so ablenkend, dass der gesamte restliche Informationsgehalt der Webseite verloren geht (Und damit auch der Sinn diese Seite zu besuchen).
- Werbung, die sich mitten in den Vordergrund schiebt und beim weg klicken automatisch ein neues Fenster öffnet. Gepaart mit dem Großen [X] -Button, an dem aber gaaaaaaaaanz klein dran steht, dass dadurch die Werbeorgie erst losgeht, ist verarsche, grenzt schon fast an betrug und  geht gar nicht !!!
- Werbung, die sich wie die zuvor genannte einfach einblendet, aber zusätzlich noch den kompletten Hintergrund dunkel färbt und damit alles andere ausblendet und sich nicht weg drücken lässt, sondern sich nach abgespielten Werbefilm automatisch ausblendet!
- Das durch die enorme Menge an Daten, viel mehr übertragen werden muss als nötig und die Webseiten sich dadurch deutlich langsamer aufbauen.

Grad wenn ich mit dem Handy mal surfe. Da ich das sehr selten tue, habe ich keine Flatrate. Wenn ich dann mit ansehen muss, dass eine Webseite erstmal Werbung lädt, die ich dann wegrücken muss, sich dadurch aber nur noch mehr Werbung öffnet, bekomme ich schon das kotzen. Wenn ich dann noch daran denke, dass ich jetzt schon 5 Minuten gewartet (und bezahlt) habe, >1MB an Werbung übertragen wurde, ich die Webseite aber immer noch nicht sehe, war es mit Sicherheit das letzte mal, das ich die Seite aufgerufen hab!


----------



## >ExX< (15. März 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> PCGH ist der falsche Adressat für deine "Kritik" - - - *Polemik* hust...
> 
> Bitte den Werbevermarkter anschreiben und dort Druck machen. Oder denkst du die PCGH-Leute freuen sich darüber, wenn die eigene Webseite unbenutzbar ist? Denk mal nach.


 
Schon klar, aber irgendwer muss die Werberfläche ja auch zur Verfügung stellen
Denn ich glaub kaum dass die Werbevermarkter ne Vollmacht bekommen dass sie überall wo sie wollen Werbung hinmachen dürfen.
Und ich glaub auch kaum dass das Ungewollt ist mit der Werbung, oder dass es ein Zufall ist^^
Wer ist denn für die Werbung zuständig?
Die Betreiber von der Seite PCGH oder die Computec Media AG?


----------



## rabe08 (15. März 2011)

Ich habe bis jetzt noch nie einen Adblocker benutzt. Wenn das hier so weiter geht werde ich es aber machen. Die Webseite ist gerade mit kleinem Monitor (Netbook) fast unbenutztbar geworden. Skyscraper etc. pp. gut und schön, kann ich mit leben, aber keine Werbung, die über redaktionelle Inhalte gelegt wird. Ich rede hier z.B. von Dragon Dreck 2 oder total war in Japan.

Ich habe selbst 10 Jahre in Internetfirmen gearbeitet und kann Euch nur sagen: Werbung, die nervt, ist Antiwerbung und vergrault User. Das sind Eure Kunden erstmal und nicht Kunden der werbenden Firmen.. Orginelle Werbung ist nicht leicht zu machen. Wir hatten damals z.B. einen Deal mit BMW, als der 3er kompakt erstmalig rauskam, alle e's auf der Main waren durch 3en ersetzt worden. Die Seite war nicht unbenutztbar, die Werbung viel auf und die Clickraten waren der Wahnsinn... Also lieber mal was originelles ausdenken und nicht einfach Werbung auf den Content bumpen. Sieht ******* aus.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. März 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ja, das ist echt schon ne dreistigkeit von PCGH, wie ich finde.
> Diese komische Werbung da, die wie son runder Butoon mitten auf der Seite klebt, teilweise auch in den Artikeln, und die Schrift verdeckt.
> Außerdem öffnet sich auch regelmäßig eine Werbung die den kompletten Bildschirm bedeckt.(Leider kann ich nichtmal sagen worum es in der Werbung geht, da ich nicht draufgeklickt habe und auch nicht tun werde.
> Außerdem beeinflusst mich Werbung nicht.
> Ist PCGH denn so knapp bei Kasse das solch ein massiver Berg an nervender Werbung nötig ist?


 
Wie Pokerclock schon sagte: Das PCGH-Team sucht hier keine Werbemittel heraus, bestückt auch keine Adserver und betreibt sie auch nicht. Das macht unser Vermarkter. Übrigens derselbe wie bei Computerbase. Das heißt natürlich nicht, dass wir alle Werbung gut heißen und es ist auch euer gutes Recht, störende Werbung hier zu "melden". Wir geben das dann an den Vermarkter weiter. Darauf könnt ihr euch verlassen. Wir sind täglich im Gespräch mit den Kollegen.

Die Shogun-2-Werbung lässt sich im Übrigen tatsächlich einklappen (links, Pfeil).


----------



## Mike300 (15. März 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Die Shogun-2-Werbung lässt sich im Übrigen tatsächlich einklappen (links, Pfeil).


#
danke für die info muss ich mal den pfeil suchen


----------



## >ExX< (16. März 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wie Pokerclock schon sagte: Das PCGH-Team sucht hier keine Werbemittel heraus, bestückt auch keine Adserver und betreibt sie auch nicht. Das macht unser Vermarkter. Übrigens derselbe wie bei Computerbase. Das heißt natürlich nicht, dass wir alle Werbung gut heißen und es ist auch euer gutes Recht, störende Werbung hier zu "melden". Wir geben das dann an den Vermarkter weiter. Darauf könnt ihr euch verlassen. Wir sind täglich im Gespräch mit den Kollegen.
> 
> Die Shogun-2-Werbung lässt sich im Übrigen tatsächlich einklappen (links, Pfeil).


 
Das ist gut das zu hören, dass ihr das weitermeldet, weiter so


----------



## Bruce112 (17. März 2011)

hier keine werbung es reicht schon die reklame in Briefkasten .Mittlerweile wird man mit reklame Terrorresiert


----------



## >ExX< (17. März 2011)

Hier mal ein Bild von mir:
Der Dragon Age 2 Button.


----------



## BikeRider (20. März 2011)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> hier keine Werbung es reicht schon die Reklame in Briefkasten .Mittlerweile wird man mit Reklame Terrorresiert


 
 Bei uns nicht mehr.
An unseren Briefkasten steht *"Keine Werbung und ***Zeitungen*. Das funktioniert.


----------



## >ExX< (25. März 2011)

Kann es eigentlich noch dreister werden?
Nicht wegklickbar, nutzt den ganzen Bildschirm, und schließt sich nach einigen Sekunden automatisch.....................


----------



## Chrismettal (26. März 2011)

Bei mir ist bei der werbung oben rechts ein schilessen knopf wenn ich micht nicht irre, der ist bei dir aus dem bildschirm raus weil die webrung so nach rechts verschoben ist, aber dreist ist es schon 

der dragon age button nervt mich allerdings viel mehr .. (abgesehen davon das eh schon ziemlich viel werbung rundherum ist..


----------



## emzet (26. März 2011)

was geht n grad eigentlich? die assassins creed werbung war ja schon dreist, dass der ganze screen da vollplakatiert wird... aber dass zur zeit nicht mal ein "schließenbutton" zur verfügung steht und man gezwungen wird diese mistwerbung von irgendeinem onlinespiel anzustarren... das is der gipfel der dreistigkeit. werd pcgh als startseite kicken.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. März 2011)

Das erwähnte Werbemittel sollte nun deaktiviert sein. Sorry, das mag euch nicht viel bedeuten, aber mehr als am Wochenende den Vermarkter bitten, das Ding rauszuwerfen, kann auch ich nicht machen.


----------



## >ExX< (26. März 2011)

Dafür kommt jetzt die Assasins Creed Werbung, zum Glück kann man die Wegklicken.
Trotzdem vielen Dank, Thilo.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. März 2011)

Was ist das eigentlich für eine penetrante Werbung? 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr Bo (30. März 2011)

*Leute von PCGH,

eure Seite ist u n e r t r ä g l i c h geworden mit diesen Werbeeinblendungen !!!
Ich hab sowas von genug das ich euch am liebsten aus meinem Lesezeichen Ordner löschen möchte.....

Was soll der Scheiß die User hier derart zuzumüllen mit Werbung das ich eben 4 Anläufe brauchte um mich überhaupt einloggen zu können 

Ganz großer Mist ist das was ihr hier macht . *


----------



## ghostadmin (1. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was ist das eigentlich für eine penetrante Werbung?


 
Ja, das Teil nervt echt, taucht dauernd irgendwo, am besten noch mitten im Text, auf. Macht es endlich weg!!


----------



## Falk (1. April 2011)

Mr Bo schrieb:


> Leute von PCGH,
> 
> eure Seite ist u n e r t r ä g l i c h geworden mit diesen Werbeeinblendungen !!!
> Ich hab sowas von genug das ich euch am liebsten aus meinem Lesezeichen Ordner löschen möchte.....
> ...



Bei solchen Meldungen brauchen wir immer konkrete Angaben, welches Werbemittel es ist, am besten einen Screenshot. Wir machen die Werbung wie schon öfter erwähnt ja nicht selbst, sondern sind da auf einen Dienstleister angewiesen, der natürlich möglichst präzise Fehlerbeschreibungen braucht (manchmal betrifft so etwas auch nicht alle Browser).



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ja, das Teil nervt echt, taucht dauernd irgendwo, am besten noch mitten im Text, auf. Macht es endlich weg!!


 
Bis 06.04. noch...


----------



## Malborex (2. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht die PCGH Seite bei mir aus in Opera. Das Rot umrandete ist das relevante der Seite an sich 

Werbung schön und gut aber doch nicht bitte 75 % der Seite und dann erst dies ständige ganzseitige Werbung von Assasinscreed und diesem anderen ...Spiel.
Das sieht auch sehr unprofessionell aus.

Gruß Malborex


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. April 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ja, das Teil nervt echt, taucht dauernd irgendwo, am besten noch mitten im Text, auf. Macht es endlich weg!!


 
Und du kannst den Kram ja auch nicht ausblenden, nur F5 geht, damit das Teil woanders ist, was du schon gelesen hast. 



Falk schrieb:


> Bei solchen Meldungen brauchen wir immer konkrete Angaben, welches Werbemittel es ist, am besten einen Screenshot. Wir machen die Werbung wie schon öfter erwähnt ja nicht selbst, sondern sind da auf einen Dienstleister angewiesen, der natürlich möglichst präzise Fehlerbeschreibungen braucht (manchmal betrifft so etwas auch nicht alle Browser).


 
Letztens ist mein Opera Browser ständig abgestürzt, weil er einen Java Script Fehler entdeckt hat. Das kann doch nur von einer blöden Werbung kommen. 

Ihr solltet die Werbung echt mal vorher überprüfen, bevor die Online geht, ob sie auch funktioniert und nicht den Browser verlangsamt (was sehr häufig vorkommt) oder ihn zum Absturz bringt (war nicht das erste Mal).
Ich hab ja nichts gegen Werbung, dass ihr die Einnahmen braucht, ist klar, aber dann kann sie doch wenigstens so gut programmiert sein, dass sie nicht behindert.


----------



## ghostadmin (2. April 2011)

Falk schrieb:


> Bis 06.04. noch...


 
Dann ist das Gewinnspiel vorbei?


----------



## dr_breen (2. April 2011)

Die Logik hinter der Aktion muss man auch nicht verstehen. Eigentlich hätte die "DA2-Landing-Page" ausgereicht. Da braucht man doch nicht so eine nervige Werbeeinblendung.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Werbung oder einen Teil davon auszublenden, ohne dass euch Einnahmen entgehen? (Oder dürft ihr das nicht beantworten?)
Ich hab die Wahl zwischen

die Seite mit Werbung nicht zu benutzen oder
die Seite ohne Werbung (also mit Adblock) weiter zu verwenden.

Im Endeffekt habt ihr (afaik) in beiden Fällen keine Werbeeinnahmen.


----------



## OctoCore (2. April 2011)

Ich gönne ja der PCGH ihre Werbeeinnahmen, aber Werbung, die zu aufdringlich ist, wie dieser Dragon Age-Layer, wird ausgeknipst. Da geht mir mein eigener Surfkomfort doch vor.
Mein Opera verkraftet die Werbung im Grunde ganz lässig. Keine Abstürze. Die habe nur ich bzw. mein Nervenkostüm.


----------



## Abufaso (3. April 2011)

Komisch, ich bemerk hier keine Werbung. Anscheinend helfen diese Mozilla Add-Ons wirklich.


----------



## Chrismettal (3. April 2011)

Ohja, ich habs nichtmehr ausgehalten und adblock wieder aktiviert auf pcgh.. sry aber das ist einfach viel zu viel  je nachdem in welcher situation sind rund 70% der seite werbung oder platz frei gelassen wie viele screenshots zeigen, ausserdem geht mir die dragon age werbung gehörig auf den geist


----------



## thedetonator (4. April 2011)

Ja dieses DragonAge is übel, man dann kann den Artikel nicht mehr richtig lesen...


----------



## ghostadmin (4. April 2011)

Ja bis übermorgen, dann ist das Gewinnspiel ja vorbei.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. April 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Komisch, ich bemerk hier keine Werbung. Anscheinend helfen diese Mozilla Add-Ons wirklich.


 
Die ist ja auch nicht immer.


----------



## emzet (4. April 2011)

anlässlich dieser homepage hab ich mir auch das adblocker addon ausgewählt und installiert. hab jetzt keine probleme mehr. kann ich nur jedem empfehlen. is sonst echt nicht zum aushalten.
da wechsel ich in die abteilung grafik, is 5 sekunden später vollbildwerbung da. finde diese art zu werben unmöglich. man klatscht zeitungslesern unaufgefordert einfach keine werbung ins gesicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. April 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> Die Logik hinter der Aktion muss man auch nicht verstehen. Eigentlich hätte die "DA2-Landing-Page" ausgereicht. Da braucht man doch nicht so eine nervige Werbeeinblendung.
> 
> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Werbung oder einen Teil davon auszublenden, ohne dass euch Einnahmen entgehen? (Oder dürft ihr das nicht beantworten?)
> Ich hab die Wahl zwischen
> ...


 

Ich weiß nicht, wie es bei Adblock ist (nutze Opera), aber normalerweise solltest du in einem Blocker selbst angeben können, was geblockt wird. D.h. du hast auf alle Fälle die Option "erträglicher Teil der Werbung funktioniert".
Wofür PCGH Geld kriegt ("Seite geladen", "IVW-Token geladen", "Werbung geladen", "Werbung geklickt") weiß ich aber auch nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. April 2011)

Normal bekommen sie doch dann Geld, wenn drauf geklickt wird (man kann ja sehr gut feststellen, wie oft drauf geklickt wurde).
Ok, es gibt eine Grundvergütung, schätze ich mal und dann pro Klick einen Bonus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. April 2011)

Da gibt es sehr viele Modelle und Kombinationsmöglichkeiten. "Normal" Angaben dürfte man nur für kleine Seiten mit Pauschalverträgen machen können, aber die größe Seite für Spielerhardware, betreut vom größten Verlagshaus für Entertainment-Elektronikmagazine (neben ggf. Springer) dürfte sicherlich eigene Absprachen treffen. (die genauso aussehen könnnen - aber nicht müssen.)


----------



## -MIRROR- (20. April 2011)

Die nimmt zwar nur 1/4 ein, aber was ich viel schlimmer finde, sind diese flexiblen Werbebanner. (Java-Programmierung ftw^^)

Da sind z.B. die Werbungen von Crysis und Portal 2, die von unten kommen. Dann sind da noch die Videos, die den gesamtem Browser bedecken und man erst rechts oben schließen muss. Hinzu kommen ja noch die normalen und das ist eindeutig zu viel des Guten.

Ich hoffe, es wird etwas getan, auch wenn die Hoffnung gering ist. ^^


PCGH kann daran nämlich wenig ändern.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. April 2011)

Doch, es wird was daran getan. Es gibt Verbesserungen für registrierte User. Die sollten bald sichtbar sein.


----------



## >ExX< (20. April 2011)

Jap, in letzter Zeit ist es merklich besser geworden


----------



## BikeRider (20. April 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Doch, es wird was daran getan. Es gibt Verbesserungen für registrierte User. Die sollten bald sichtbar sein.


 
Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Abufaso (20. April 2011)

Tja, die iPhone App ist werbefrei.


----------



## Chrismettal (21. April 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Tja, die iPhone App ist werbefrei.


 
Tja, der Adblockplus machts hier auf Werbefrei


----------



## Clawhammer (21. April 2011)

Jo da das Problem nicht nur hier sonder bei zig verschiedenen Seiten auch, hab ich mir vor 5Monaten Adblock drauf gemcht, ich magst nimmer missen...wenn ich das Ding ausmache bekomme ich jedesmal die Krise


----------



## Chrismettal (21. April 2011)

berliner_bengel schrieb:


> Jo da das Problem nicht nur hier sonder bei zig verschiedenen Seiten auch, hab ich mir vor 5Monaten Adblock drauf gemcht, ich magst nimmer missen...wenn ich das Ding ausmache bekomme ich jedesmal die Krise


 
/sign


----------



## michelthemaster (22. April 2011)

Hallo liebe PCGHler, ich möchte auch mal was dazu sagen, es kann EINFACH NICHT SEIN, dass die Werbung Funktionier erschwert bzw blockiert, so ist es mir zB. nicht möglich, wenn das Browserfenster halb ist (Win7 Funktion), mich anzumelden, weil davor ein riesiges MSI Logo schwebt! Dazu kommen noch obige erwähnte Banner von Crysis 2 etc wo man ausversehen mal draufkommt, und dann das Browserfenster maximieren muss, um wieder auf PCGH weiter lesen zu können, selbiges gilt auch für Screenshots, wenn das Browserfenster nur die Hälfte des Bildschirms einnimmt, auf einmal ist da Werbung über dem Pfeil für den nächsten Screenshot! Sowas darf einfach nicht sein und sollte verbessert werden. Ich sehe durchaus ein, dass die Seite ohne Werbung nicht existieren würde, aber nach diesen Erfahrungen verstehe ich auch, warum viele mit Adblock surfen... Wobei ich aber PCGH die Werbung/die Einnahmen der Werbung gönne, nur darf diese einfach nicht Funktionen blockieren!

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Gamer090 (24. September 2012)

Der Thread ist zwar schon etwas älter aber wollte trotzdem noch was schreiben dazu.

Hinundwieder auf PCGH passiert mir das was auf dem Bild zu erkennen ist, sowas ist nun aber echt übertrieben. 

Banner oberhalb und an der Seite sind ok aber nicht den ganzen Bildschirm verdecken, ohne die Seite neu zu laden bringe ich es nicht weg.


----------



## Scooteria (24. September 2012)

Hör ma... Egal wie alt dieser Thread ist es nervt auch heute noch!!
Und da die Werbung der mobilen Pcgh.de diese entstellt hat, 
muss man wenn man die News lesen will auf die ebenfalls mit Werbung überladene reguläre 
Homepage gehen!! Das kostet mit dem Smartphone ne Menge unnötige Daten!

Vielleicht schafft ihr es ja irgendwann, dass man auch wieder Mobile News lesen kann ohne von Werbung 
erschlagen zu werden!?!


----------



## Falk (24. September 2012)

Scooteria schrieb:


> Hör ma... Egal wie alt dieser Thread ist es nervt auch heute noch!!
> Und da die Werbung der mobilen Pcgh.de diese entstellt hat,
> muss man wenn man die News lesen will auf die ebenfalls mit Werbung überladene reguläre
> Homepage gehen!! Das kostet mit dem Smartphone ne Menge unnötige Daten!
> ...


 
Neuerungen an der Mobile-Seite gibt es bald. Praktisch noch in Q3 - wie irgendwo anders schon mal erwähnt wird es die gleiche technische Basis wie die mobile PCGames.de (PC GAMES MOBILE - Wissen, was gespielt wird!), die deutlich besser läuft.


----------



## Knäcke (26. September 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Der Thread ist zwar schon etwas älter aber wollte trotzdem noch was schreiben dazu.
> 
> Hinundwieder auf PCGH passiert mir das was auf dem Bild zu erkennen ist, sowas ist nun aber echt übertrieben.
> 
> Banner oberhalb und an der Seite sind ok aber nicht den ganzen Bildschirm verdecken, ohne die Seite neu zu laden bringe ich es nicht weg.


 
Ich habe das gleiche Problem. Habe in den lezten Tagen, nach erscheinen der Werbung auf dem Bildschirm, das Forum verlassen.
Viel zu nervige Art der Werbung. Auf das wiederholte Laden der Seite habe ich keine Lust. 
Dafür ist mir meine lebenszeit zu schade


----------



## torsten1970 (26. September 2012)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich kann mich über diese Art von Werbebanner auf einer website auch nur wundern..... DAS habe ich noch nicht erlebt!
Man wird quasi "gezwungen", sich anzumelden, um nicht dieses blöde und nicht verschwindene Banner zu sehen. Was, bitte schön, hat die schwedische Möbelkette mit Computern zu tun? Klar, Ihr (pcgh) seid für die Werbung nicht verantwortlich, aber wenn sich Nutzer über diesen Blödsinn aufregen, solltet Ihr auch reagieren.
Hinzu kommt, dass man es nicht schließen kann oder es von allein verschwindet.
So werden auch neue Besucher vergrault oder abgeschreckt!

Ansonsten ist das Forum ganz, ganz große Klasse!


----------



## El_Lute (28. September 2012)

*Bitte unternehmt was gegen diese Hardcore-Werbebanner (Ikea)  !*


----------



## >ExX< (28. September 2012)

Der Ikea Werbebanner hatte ich bisher, zum Glück, nur einmal.

Extrem nervig war das Ding, auch mit Adblock Plus nicht wegzubekommen, zudem klicke ich sowieso niemals Werbung an, egal auf welcher Seite.
Wenn dann wird danach gegoogelt


----------



## Abufaso (28. September 2012)

Wenn ich mit dem.Smartphone auf der pcgh Desktop Seite surfe,  und ein Banner hochkommt blockiert der die gesamte Website  
Wenn ich dann zoome um das Schließen-X zu treffen, verschiebt sich die Werbung so dass ich gar nichts mehr zu erkennen ist..
Wegklicken ist nicht, also wohl oder übel Pcgh schließen :/


----------



## Track11 (29. September 2012)

HAMMER! Das ist krass! Ich geh mit dem Handy ins Forum und ich sehe NICHTS MEHR außer Werbung! Ich kanns nichtmal wegklicken. Sorry aber das geht jetzt echt zuweit. 

planet3dnow ich komme


----------



## mayo (29. September 2012)

Mit welchen Browsern seid ihr denn unterwegs...
Ich "mobile" und am Rechner keine Probleme. Außer der Werbung im Randbereich und den Artikeln hab ich diese riesen Einblendungen nicht..


----------



## McClaine (29. September 2012)

mayo schrieb:


> Mit welchen Browsern seid ihr denn unterwegs...
> Ich "mobile" und am Rechner keine Probleme. Außer der Werbung im Randbereich und den Artikeln hab ich diese riesen Einblendungen nicht..


 
ich glaub der Banner hat nix mit dem Browser zu tun, sondern ist ein Bug oder ne Datenleiche eines alten Datensatzes. Hatte den bisher auch "nur" 2x, aber aufgrund 0 Möglichkeit diesen zu blockieren oder zu schliessen, gehe ich von nem Bug aus


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. September 2012)

Ich habe das Problem an den Vermarkter weitergeleitet. Schade, dass ihr unseren extra eingerichteten Sammelthread nicht nutzt:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...en-zu-werbung-auf-www-pcgameshardware-de.html
Den haben mehrere Leute abonniert mit sofortiger Benachrichtigung per Mail.

Wir können leider nicht ständig jeden Thread im Forum checken, dafür ist es zu groß.


----------



## Gamer090 (29. September 2012)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich habe das Problem an den Vermarkter weitergeleitet. Schade, dass ihr unseren extra eingerichteten Sammelthread nicht nutzt:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...en-zu-werbung-auf-www-pcgameshardware-de.html
> Den haben mehrere Leute abonniert mit sofortiger Benachrichtigung per Mail.
> 
> Wir können leider nicht ständig jeden Thread im Forum checken, dafür ist es zu groß.


 
Danke dir für die Weiterleitung, hat man für den Thread Check im Forum keine Praktikanten ?  Oder ist der letzte schon weg ?


----------



## Jack ONeill (1. Oktober 2012)

So ich hätte da auch mal wieder einen, wird die Werbung bei euch eigentlich immer größer erst Ikea und jetzt das


----------



## KastenBier (1. Oktober 2012)

@Chester Bennington

Jop, so einen hatte ich auch grade. Ist wirklich reichlich dezent. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Oktober 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Danke dir für die Weiterleitung, hat man für den Thread Check im Forum keine Praktikanten ?  Oder ist der letzte schon weg ?


 
Wenn man solche Fehlermeldungen auf diverse Threads verteilt und wenn die Leute nicht mal mein Posting lesen, dann bringt auch ein "Praktikant" nichts.


----------

